# Couple of questions...



## drh1981 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello all. I've wanted to visit India for long time and it looks like I might be able to do it soon. There are just a couple of concerns that I hope someone might be able to address. Firstly, are there any cities in India (particularly the South) where the air quality is "acceptable" by international standards? From what I've read and the videos and pictures I've seen, it looks like a nightmare! It seems like the air would have to be pretty decent up north near the Himalayas, and so I'd definitely love to spend time up there, but I know it gets freezing and it would be nice to go somewhere warmer during the cold months. The South has a lot of stuff I'd love to see!
Ok, next question, and this may sound weird and I hope it doesn't offend anybody but I've searched the net and can't get any good info. 
Would it be possible to get one's food prepared with no oil? Say I went into a budget type restaurant that served stuff like rajma masala or something but wanted it somehow prepared with no oil, not just no ghee or butter but nothing! Would such a thing be even remotely possible? How far are they willing/able to go on that kind of stuff? 
OK, I really appreciate your time reading this and hope someone with experience can shed some light on this for me. Thanks!


----------



## simone117 (Jan 10, 2013)

drh1981 said:


> Hello all. I've wanted to visit India for long time and it looks like I might be able to do it soon. There are just a couple of concerns that I hope someone might be able to address. Firstly, are there any cities in India (particularly the South) where the air quality is "acceptable" by international standards? From what I've read and the videos and pictures I've seen, it looks like a nightmare! It seems like the air would have to be pretty decent up north near the Himalayas, and so I'd definitely love to spend time up there, but I know it gets freezing and it would be nice to go somewhere warmer during the cold months. The South has a lot of stuff I'd love to see!
> Ok, next question, and this may sound weird and I hope it doesn't offend anybody but I've searched the net and can't get any good info.
> Would it be possible to get one's food prepared with no oil? Say I went into a budget type restaurant that served stuff like rajma masala or something but wanted it somehow prepared with no oil, not just no ghee or butter but nothing! Would such a thing be even remotely possible? How far are they willing/able to go on that kind of stuff?
> OK, I really appreciate your time reading this and hope someone with experience can shed some light on this for me. Thanks!



Haha! Dont mean to rude one bit, but No oil? No ghee or butter? That is a dream. Nobody would get offended I assure you, amused yes, thoroughly. Well if you are contemplating visiting South India, and want to avoid the fat, try the Steam Idlies (rice cakes) and neer dosas (rice flour pancakes). Main course without oil is certainly impossible. 

And are you thinking of Goa? Then try looking up Simla in the north, kullu manali. These places are beautiful and not very cold in the summer months. Summer in India starts from March and lasts till mid of June.

And if you are really wanting to visit a really warm and beautiful place down south, I'd advise you visit Kerala. Although I thoroughly think that the north of india is splendid. Look up ladakh and Darjeeling;; If you visit the north in April to june, I dont think you'll be troubled by the chill.


----------



## Akshta (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey mate, 

In south India there is so many places you can visit. Munnar,waynad,bekal and fort Kochi are environment friendly destinations in Kerala.


----------



## sanimisra (Sep 25, 2010)

In south You can go to Kerala trip.. It is really nice place like Akshta has suggested..
And food without oil? You can not have rajama masala without oil..!!!
Try Idali, Dosa,Rassam from south India.. U l love it...


----------



## drh1981 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, I appreciate it. Wow I honestly didn't think there was a single place left over there as well preserved as the places you mentioned Akshta, they look pretty nice. The only thing is, they seem like they might get a bit boring after a while. I really prefer culture to nature and those places would be great for someone who's into "natural" beauty. I noticed obviously that Kerala is coastal and at the southern most tip of India and that made me wonder if the same clean air conditions might be found in some other coastal cities that maybe have a bit more life, like Pondicherry. What do you think about a place like that? In some videos I saw of the place the air looked absolutely terrible but it is right there next to the water so I thought you might have some info. Also, with all the people and institutions in India, there's still no air quality index (AQI) available for various cities that can be viewed online? Almost unbelievable. Anyway, thanks again for the responses.


----------



## Akshta (Jan 19, 2013)

I can understand your concern about environmental loss in india It's sad I know. Anyways if you are really into it so let me open secret. Few cities I can suggest Bangalore, Pune,Ahmedabad,Baroda,, Indore,Bhopal,Pachmari, actually MP,GUJARAT and MAHARASHTRA They are amazing states you can find everything religious places you can meet locals they are good heart people I Belong to MP's country side but now living in Australia. On top if you gonna visit in June to Sep this yr the weather gonna be great. Food you would enjoy the most.


----------



## ajay_walia (Mar 14, 2012)

try Rajasthan One of the best places to visit in India !


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Drh. Hope You are having a good time here . Yes, the small hill stations have cleaner air & but as You are aware , nowadays its advisable to stay with friends/groups while travelling. I am new to city of Hyderabad which is much safer as compared to Delhi/Mumai but still tourists remain sitting ducks for cab drivers, shop keepers selling wares , clothing , accessories etc. As for food, there are a chain of restaurants - Sigree/Kibbeh/Oh Calcutta where the food is just AWESOME & You dont gain weight at all , no oil , not very spicy . There is one at BEGUMPET . Being an expat , I understand You are gonna fin it really good & You get like-minded crowd at the neighbouring Pubs


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Any plans of visiting Hyderabad City ? Do let me know


----------

